# Tanks for looking at my tank.



## geginn64 (6 mo ago)

This is the first tank I ever built and I must say, this Tamiya kit was way funner than I thought. I used rattle-can camo for the green, Vallejo paint and rust, & Tamiya weathering kits.
I have always built planes and a few ships, however, the USS Constitution kicked my butt with all of the rigging ropes and sails. It has now since been shelved possibly for good.
Anyway, this tank is the M41 Walker Bulldog in US service from1953 - 1969 used as a recon tank in Vietnam.

I have since added some chipping to the decals for realism.

It seems I can only add these 2 pics. I hope to add a few more later.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Welcome to HobbyTalk!

The tank looks great and the weathering is fantastic!

Did you get an error message or a warning message when you tried to add more than 2 photos? I understand the limit is now 20 but for new members there maybe a more strict limitation.

I appreciate the thread title pun but if it wasnt on purpose - let me know and I can fix it for you. 🤙


----------



## geginn64 (6 mo ago)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Welcome to HobbyTalk!
> 
> The tank looks great and the weathering is fantastic!
> 
> ...


Thanks for your comments. 
I did get an error message, I can't remember what it said. I figured 'no big deal and carried on.
Yes the title is meant to be fun and silly. My daughters say I'm fun and silly.


----------



## TomicaFan!! (8 mo ago)

I agree with Milton, the weathered and worn look is very nice 👍 Cook build!


----------



## geginn64 (6 mo ago)

Thanks Milton and Tomica.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Good gosh. Photoshop those pics at the correct angle on a different background and I wouldn't be able to tell the difference from the real thing. Excellent work


----------



## geginn64 (6 mo ago)

Ok. I think I figured out my uploading problem.
Now, the tank is finished!😄
I added oil stains to the back on and around the engine, also several bullet holes - most likely a .50 cal.
This 1st tank won't be the last. They are a lot of fun.
Now I'm ready to build a Panzer since my schnauzer is named Klein Panzer Von Schultz (Little Tank of Schultz) of Schultz after his dad- Maximilian Von Schultz. I know it will be a great build.
View attachment 335802
View attachment 335803
View attachment 335804
View attachment 335805
View attachment 335806
View attachment 335807
View attachment 335808


----------



## Mr.Duesenberg (Oct 26, 2021)

Impressive paint and weathering


----------



## Mr.Duesenberg (Oct 26, 2021)

Speaking of Panzers! While these are not kit built they are RC and a total blast to drive,😂
the Panzer III was my first followed by my mid production Tiger V


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Very nice details on both. Did it come prefinished or did you add them?


----------



## Mr.Duesenberg (Oct 26, 2021)

added the decals and tank commanders……


----------

